
Federal tech startup falls down on rules, procedures - daegloe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/wp/2017/02/22/report-federal-tech-start-up-falls-down-on-rules-procedures/
======
lloydde
"GSA Data Breach JE16-004" is gross jargon. If I read it correctly and I'm
stretching here to understand: Slack isn't an authorized app, worse the Google
Docs integration was used which means linked documents would be indexed for
_that_ user. If the other compliance issues are as bad then 18F might be
productive.

